# SVR-2000 as an OTA recorder only?



## ShinobiGarth (Aug 31, 2008)

hi im new here and just have a simple question. i hope this isnt unallowed here, and thats its in the right forum.

ok, so i got a used Sony SVR-2000 TiVo from ebay a while back. not quite sure why, but that doesnt matter. anyways, i *only* have OTA TV, and really all i want to do is use the device to record only OTA shows (SD is fine) with it, but i find it quite ridiculous to pay TiVo a fee for that if i dont even have any kind of cable service.

so i just want to use the TiVo device basically just like a VCR in other words. suggestions?

oh and also, the device works and powers on fine, but when it powers on i get the screen telling me to call TiVo support line and order their service and crap. but of course i dont want to do that and have no idea how to proceed past that. if its a problem only with the OS version, can you roll back to a previous version?

---------------------------

and if it wont work with this certain DVR, i would like recommendations on another DVR (not necessarily TiVo) i could purchase, with the following features:
-- 2+ ATSC tuners (and hopefully NTSC also, but not as important)
-- coaxial input for OTA support
-- room for another HDD so i can add in the HDD from this SVR-2000 to it


----------



## Worf (Sep 15, 2000)

Actually, the SVR2000, some of them, will work without TiVo service. It depends on the original software version that came with your TiVo - early versions (pre 2.0) allowed use without subscription, while later versions required subscription.

You will however get a nag screen saying you should subscribe. There is no way around this. Also, you have to dial into the TiVo service when you run Guided Setup to install it, but that's all really. I don't know how the latest version of the software handles it, but it should function just fine.

Now, the SVR-2000 will not work after February because its tuner is analog only. I don't know if its IR blaster can support the digital tuners you can get with the $40 coupons, though. (You will need it).

But TiVo's service works just fine with OTA - it was designed to handle antenna inputs. The only TiVo I know of that can't handle OTA would be the Series 2 DT - that requires cable. But all the other TiVos, including the latest TiVo HD support OTA with their ATSC inputs. In fact, if you really want your wishlist, a Series 3 or TiVO HD would meet all the requirements (except you have to pay for the service, which is still quite useful). There is nothing you lose out with OTA than cable (other than the extra channels) - the only real functionality loss occurs if you still use a phone vs. network connection.

I say this as I have an unsubbed SVR-2000 working alongside my Series 3 (and a Series 2 DT elsewhere) - the subscription is quite useful.

Other DVRs you could investigate would be a MythTV box, Windows Media Center, or other software based solutions (often provided with the TV tuner for your PC).


----------



## ShinobiGarth (Aug 31, 2008)

ok it looks like its a version 3 so i guess it wont work unsubbed.  no way to force it back to a previous version?

well i *really dont* want to pay like $12 or so per month for just OTA service. to me, thats just throwing money away. what is the absolute cheapest sub they have? and i heard something about a "Basic" subscription that is free. whats the deal with that?

other than that, isnt there any other brand DVRs i could get that dont require a sub for basic OTA recording, not including a PC based setup but an actual DVR device?


----------



## tevoisseur (Jul 12, 2008)

Tivo Basic Models (get 3 days of guide data)

Toshiba: RS-TX20/60, SD-H400
Pioneer: DVR-810H, DVR-57H



ShinobiGarth said:


> ok it looks like its a version 3 so i guess it wont work unsubbed.
> 
> well i *really dont* want to pay like $12 or so per month for just OTA service. to me, thats just throwing money away. what is the absolute cheapest sub they have? and i heard something about a "Basic" subscription that is free. whats the deal with that?
> 
> other than that, isnt there any other brand DVRs i could get that dont require a sub for basic OTA recording, not including a PC based setup but an actual DVR device?


----------



## ShinobiGarth (Aug 31, 2008)

ok those alternate boxes with Basic TiVo sound good, but what are the limitations for Basic?

by "get 3 days of guide data"...do you mean that you can only see the schedule 3 days ahead? if thats the case im fine with that, cause i have a TV guide to tell me what's on during the week anyway.

most important factor is it has to have an ATSC tuner of course or it wont do me much good after next February. im looking between the Toshibas RS-TX20 and SD-H400. i looked around and it looks like SD-H400 only has NTSC. is that true? cause i will get it if it has an ATSC in there.


----------



## tevoisseur (Jul 12, 2008)

Look at the Tivo website for the differences between plus and basic.

None of the boxes that I listed will have digital tuners. To get digital tuners you will need a S3 or THD. However, you can use a converter box w/ IR cables.

If you're looking between the SD-H400 and RS-TX20/60 then I would go with the RS-TX box instead (box seems to be more solid to me). However, if you're looking to hack it then you should go with the SD-H400 (the RS-TX20 would require a prom mod).



ShinobiGarth said:


> ok those alternate boxes with Basic TiVo sound good, but what are the limitations for Basic?
> 
> by "get 3 days of guide data"...do you mean that you can only see the schedule 3 days ahead? if thats the case im fine with that, cause i have a TV guide to tell me what's on during the week anyway.
> 
> most important factor is it has to have an ATSC tuner of course or it wont do me much good after next February. im looking between the Toshibas RS-TX20 and SD-H400. i looked around and it looks like SD-H400 only has NTSC. is that true? cause i will get it if it has an ATSC in there.


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

Here are some things:

If it is manufactured on or after October 2001, a sub is required to record, regardless of source (you are subscribing to the DVR service, not the channels). This board's policy is to respect the need for subscriptions, so there will be no talk of defeating that need here. If it is manufactured before the above date, it is most likely eligible to record without sub, which you can enable, if needed, by calling TiVo support and give them the TSN of the box.

Given the above, you can use 3.01 on the box fine. It is the prerequisite that the box be manufactured with a certain version, not necessarily have it. And no, installing a version earlier than the box came with will not make it eligible for no-sub recording.

There is no such thing as a partial TiVo subscription, it is either subscribed or not. The different pricing options are based on commitment terms, or if you already have a subscribed TiVo in active use, for MSD rates. There is no reason _not_ to subscribe just because you have antenna.

A Series 1 can work with some OTA boxes, by setting up as cable or satellite, and choosing a proper IR code, or by setting timers on the OTA box and the TiVo.

The TiVo Basic equipped DVD combos should get the update for full support of the OTA boxes, and should fully support them in Basic mode. They have fewer advanced record features, and no network features, beyond the service connection (still needed, but free).

There are no TiVo DVRs that have built in ATSC tuners and record without sub. There may be some DVD recorders that may. I imagine the drive in the Sony to be relatively small, and probably well used, so I wouldn't add that to a DVR these days, with mondo drives so cheap. At most, I'd stick it in a USB case to have as extra storage.


----------



## ShinobiGarth (Aug 31, 2008)

ok well im gonna look into getting an RS-TX20 then i guess. and hook up a digital converter box onto it next February.

thanks guys.


----------

